# Picture of billy gee whiz's pb flathead



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, I am happy for you..thought this deserved a thread of it's own


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!!


----------



## sportsman05 (Apr 19, 2005)

nice fish!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch mr geewizz..


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jack! You make me feel special!  

bill


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Swweeeeet!!

Mike


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i ordered some serious anchors and will be ready to git this feller's daddy but i ain't got a sidekick anymore.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah, who was your old one? Bet he misses you!

bill


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome flathead, can we hear the story behind it?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish congrats!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish way to go whiz.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent littlebilly_gfish ......... I'll even leave the " less" of the end now  Good for you buddy !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

That's a really nice cat!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip,

Hey I have an anchor for you: It's a 18pound Bearclaw, my dad hates it, beacuse eh cant pull it up. 


Billy: 

Great job. I'm happy for you!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that a deer in the pic, between the 2nd & 3rd eye on the rod? It sure looks like one.


----------

